# Megabus?



## Everydaymatters (May 14, 2015)

What's the latest on Megabus regarding comfort and anything else that could make the trip enjoyable or not?

I have concerns for my sister and her husband who are planning to take Megabus from Cleveland to CUS in a couple of months. She is all caught up in what a bargain the price is to get to CUS to take a very expensive group tour trip on Amtrak.

My only experience from Chicago to Cleveland has been on Greyhound many years ago. It was miserable due to having no leg room. Hoping Megabus is better.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 14, 2015)

Hi Betty! Hope your birthday was a blast!

Mega Bus has Double Decker Buses!When I rode from Austin to Dallas ( for $1!!)the bus was very comfortable!

You didn't indicate what schedule they were operating on, but the ride from Cleveland to Chicago will be on Interstate Highways, so it should be an easy trip!

I'm not familiar with where Mega Bus loads in Cleveland but in Chicago they stop on the street just South of Union Station close to the River! ( can't think of the name?)

The Price sure IS right, shouldn't be a problem for them at all!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 14, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Hi Betty! Hope your birthday was a blast!
> 
> Mega Bus has Double Decker Buses!When I rode from Austin to Dallas ( for $1!!)the bus was very comfortable!
> 
> ...


On Canal just south of Jackson, as I recall.


----------



## jebr (May 14, 2015)

Last time I was in Cleveland, they picked up...I think it was a block north of one of the big malls downtown? Can't remember for sure.

It's comfortable enough for a short trip, but last time I took it I realized that I'm no longer a cheap college student.  It's fine for shorter distances, but the seats don't have a ton of leg room...about as much as a decent economy seat on a plane. Recline is okay, not great.

Power outlets usually work, wi-fi usually doesn't. If it's a party of two traveling, it'd probably fine if they're okay in airline seats. I'd bring snacks with, though. Usually they stop at a travel plaza for food (fast food such as Burger King or KFC) but on the Chicago - Atlanta trip we only made a "late lunch" stop, no supper stop despite us getting in after midnight! Also bring plenty of water...there is no water available onboard.


----------



## Everydaymatters (May 14, 2015)

Thanks! That puts my mind at ease. They are comfortable in airline seats, so I hope they'll both be OK. Both have had problems with legs this past year. He had a bad knee replacement that had to be redone. She had a sore on her leg that took forever to heal. Neither walks very well.

In Chicago, when they get off at CUS, will they have to go down into the station to get a cab to their hotel? Will cabs be riding around there?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 14, 2015)

Everydaymatters said:


> In Chicago, when they get off at CUS, will they have to go down into the station to get a cab to their hotel? Will cabs be riding around there?


If the bus stops where I think it does, they have less than a 1/2 block to Jackson, then the half block to the cab stand outside of CUS.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 14, 2015)

The average legroom is the same as what Greyhound used to have. Now Greyhound has more legroom but the Painful Premiers suck. I'm a relatively small guy and I don't ever complain about legroom, but I always complain about the seating and the buses. In the end, two things matter for a bus ride: the bus model and the seat model. In the case of Megabus, their bus models suck but their seat models aren't bad. The ride is certainly going to be rougher than Greyhound because Megabus equipment have shorter wheelbases and higher centers of gravity. However, Megabus doesn't have Painful Premiers, which comprise 50% of Greyhound seating.

BTW, if you found the legroom on Greyhound to be insufficient, you could have been sitting in a reduced legroom seat. Most of the seats in the front half of Greyhound equipment is either increased legroom or reduced legroom. So you if sat in the front, you could have gotten a reduced legroom seat. I used to think legroom mattered, but now I think legroom is less important than the bus and seat model. Actually, forget about legroom, just find the bus model and seat model.


----------



## jebr (May 14, 2015)

Just for reference, here's three photos I took about a year and a half ago. I doubt their seating changed much in that time...it was still the same in July 2014. (Pillow not included!  )


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 14, 2015)

See, that's why I don't ride Megabus anymore. No overhead parcel racks, no underfloor cargo hold, minimal headroom. Those are Van Hool's proprietary seats, which are OK, but I much prefer Amaya, FAINSA, or National. Van Hools aren't very well-designed buses; their window sills are high, they don't have window escape bars, don't have integrated HVAC with dual-layer sidewalls, and they have a short wheelbase. According to Railiner, they also don't have a brake pressure gauge.

Greyhound's problems primarily lie in their seats, rather than their buses. They had a really bad bus model but it's now pretty much gone. But only half of Greyhound's fleet actually has comfortable seats and they don't come where I live. Also, Greyhound seems to have some operational problems in the Midwest.


----------



## railiner (May 17, 2015)

I didn't say they that they don't have a brake pressure gauge....I said that you must press a button to display the brake air pressure, and then the display disappears after a few seconds....you can't keep it 'on'....

Anyway, this is probably not of interest to the OP of this thread....

What should be, is the fact that in general, the new Greyhound buses are roomier, and ride better than the Megabus double-decker's....

And the fact that they load passengers at a sheltered terminal, with seats, restroom's and snacks available, not at some curbside stop, exposed to the weather.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 17, 2015)

Sorry, that's what I meant. I digress, if you can't keep it on, then there really isn't a physical "gauge", just a number that disappears after a few seconds.

As for the new Greyhound buses, they do have miserable seats and the extra legroom is negated by the low mounting of the new seats. I'd always take a remanufactured Greyhound over a new Greyhound.

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3860/14664633614_aab3722dd8_o.jpg


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 17, 2015)

I rode megabus once from Detroit to Chicago and it's alright. Outlets worked which on the upper deck are above your head on the side of the headboard but the wi-fi did not work. Bus made a meal stop at a Pilot gas station. these are my videos I filmed from the upper deck.Bus was clean. Buses do have a restroom downstairs in the back. Luggage is stored under the bus. You meet the driver at the back of the bus to collect your bags.

Link 1

Link 2

Look for a sign that has the megbus mascot on it near where the drop off/pickup is. I would ride megabus more often but they got rid of the 12:10AM departure. the first bus out is like 3PM.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 17, 2015)

Actually, luggage is not stored under, but in a small compartment in front of the engine and behind the lower deck passenger area, and under the upper deck. There's only 280 cubic feet for 81 passengers.


----------



## NorthShore (May 19, 2015)

I've taken Megabus from Cleveland to Chicago. The trip was fine. There were a couple of rest stops, including at a highway one with food and restrooms.As

I recall, I sat on the second level in the row just behind the stairs, which I believe afforded a bit of extra legroom. I do really wish that Megabus would add footrests. It would make the ride much more comfortable.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 19, 2015)

Well, guess what? Greyhound has footrests.

But anyway, some of the Greyhound seats at the front do have reduced legroom. I believe 1-2, 5-6, 7-8, 9-10, and 15-16 on the 102DL3 and D4505 all have reduced legroom. While 13-14, 17-18, 19-20 have extra legroom. 11-12 may have extra legroom too. 3-4 has the best view and is my favorite seat.


----------



## rickycourtney (May 19, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Well, guess what? Greyhound has footrests.
> 
> But anyway, some of the Greyhound seats at the front do have reduced legroom. I believe 1-2, 5-6, 7-8, 9-10, and 15-16 on the 102DL3 and D4505 all have reduced legroom. While 13-14, 17-18, 19-20 have extra legroom. 11-12 may have extra legroom too. 3-4 has the best view and is my favorite seat.


And your point is?This topic is on Megabus, not Greyhound.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 20, 2015)

rickycourtney said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Well, guess what? Greyhound has footrests.
> ...


I expected you to say that.


----------



## greatcats (May 22, 2015)

Check the Megabus website. The Chicago location is about a block further south from where it was: now on Van Buren. I have ridden it once in 2011 Chicago to Cincinnatti and it was fine.


----------

